# Norwegian: ved 5-tiden natt til lørdag



## jm88

Betyr "ved 5-tiden natt til lørdag" klokka fem på lørdags morgen?

Takk på forhånd.


----------



## Tjahzi

Ja.  Nothing.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hei jm88

Norsk er litt rar når det gjelder tidsangivelser. Det heter "5 om/på natta", men det heter "6 om morgenen". Jeg prøver å forklare det til mine studenter på denne måten:

06-09: Morgen
09-12: Formiddag
13-18: Ettermiddag
18-00: Kveld
00-06: Natt


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hei jm88
> 
> Norsk er litt rar når det gjelder tidsangivelser. Det heter "5 om/på natta", men det heter "6 om morgenen". Jeg prøver å forklare det til mine studenter på denne måten:
> 
> 06-09: Morgen
> 09-12: Formiddag
> 13-18: Ettermiddag
> 18-00: Kveld
> 00-06: Natt


Den er ganske nyttig da. Tusen takk, NorwegianNYC.


----------



## Cerb

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hei jm88
> 
> Norsk er litt rar når det gjelder tidsangivelser. Det heter "5 om/på natta", men det heter "6 om morgenen". Jeg prøver å forklare det til mine studenter på denne måten:
> 
> 06-09: Morgen
> 09-12: Formiddag
> 13-18: Ettermiddag
> 18-00: Kveld
> 00-06: Natt



Finnes det egentlig noen faste regler på dette? Denne listen gir en god ide om hvordan vi angir tid, men jeg ville ikke reagert på "5 om morgenen".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Nei, det er ikke faste regler, men omtrentlige tidspunkter. Selvfølgelig kan 5 være "om morran", men hvis en skulle forsøke å tidfeste det, tror jeg ikke det er helt galt det jeg sier.


----------



## Cerb

Ja, helt enig. Bare lurte på om det var noe jeg ikke hadde fått med meg


----------



## Riqart

Det kommer vel også an på døgnrytmen også, jeg ville sagt 5-12 "på morran", 13-15 "på dagen", 16-17 "på ettermiddagen", 18-23 "på kvelden" og 0-4 "på natta".


----------



## Eskil

jm88 said:


> Betyr "ved 5-tiden natt til lørdag" klokka fem på lørdags morgen?
> 
> Takk på forhånd.



Disse to uttrykkene betyr omtrent det samme, men har vel ulike nyanser:

"ved 5-tiden" betyr cirka klokka fem, men kan være litt før fem eller litt etter
"klokka fem" er mer presis


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Riqart said:


> Det kommer vel også an på døgnrytmen også, jeg ville sagt 5-12 "på morran", 13-15 "på dagen", 16-17 "på ettermiddagen", 18-23 "på kvelden" og 0-4 "på natta".



Jada - det er relativt. Og det kommer an på fra hvilket ståsted man ser det: "De kom ikke fram før klokka 5 natt til søndag" mens "Jeg stod opp klokka 5 søndag morgen"


----------

